# Need Help w/ Black Tongue



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

What can I use that will turn my tongue black for several hours?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I found out what causes a black tongue!! | Tina Silva's Blog

"It is also possible for the tongue to turn dark in a similar manner after eating or drinking certain things such as beetroot or red wine." - from Wikipedia

I'd try grape juice or purple kool-aid tho. Not black, but dark. Maybe licorice candy?

I also noticed that when I eat Altoid mints, it dyes my tongue whatever color the mints are... freaked my dentist out that I had a green tongue!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

LMAO!!! 

I read the title of this thread and thought, "don't they have antibiotics for that????"


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

LOL! What about using black food coloring paste. Just spread it on your tongue with a popsicle stick or spatula, let it sit for a minute or two and remove. Watch out though...if you get any on your teeth, they'll be temporarily black too, which is one of the reasons I recommend the paste rather than the liquid. That, and it's more concentrated.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

for the Grudge last year, I mixed blue, red and yellow food coloring in a bit of water and just swashed it around in my mouth for a min or two. I had to repeat it after about 2 hours but the effect was great and totally freaked people out when I opened my mouth to make the Grudge gurgle sound.

And yes, it did the teeth too LOL


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Welch's grape popsicles - not sure how long the black tongue will last though


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I had never thought of doing this, but just realized it'd be for my costume and give it that extra kick.

Might try the red, yellow and blue food coloring.

That or they have this chewy candy in the UK called Black Jack's, that seems to do it.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

One evening when you know you're staying in, test stuff out and time how long they last. I personally think food coloring is you best bet because any food/candy you do it with is only giving you a reaction because of the .... wait for it .... FOOD COLORING in it! LOL


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

The Prank Store :: Prank Candy & Food :: Black Mouth Candy

This may be what you want.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks , I think I may have some food coloring. I'm gonna give it a shot. If that doesn't work then I'll try some of the other suggestions.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Really simple. Chew on a couple of pepto bismal tablets. It turns my tongue black everytime! Even says on the package that it may turn your tongue black. Will also allow you to eat spicy things all night without a problem lol

MsM


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

If you don't mind the calories, there is icing in a can that is black, and it is yummy. It's kind of like easy cheese, but it is icing. It wears off after a little while, but you can just eat more of the frosting. I was a black demony thing a few years back and after much testing, this seemed to cause the blackest tongue.

Pepto tablets, (not bottle) are also pretty effective.

Tooth black also was necessary for my costume, but I'm not really sure what you are up to .


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd go w/ food coloring too or a purple or dark colored lollipop.


----------

